# Legalizing Marijuana may lead to more sex



## Deejo

Legalizing marijuana may lead to more sex


----------



## Marduk

Groovy, baby. I hope so.


----------



## Tilted 1

You know, why the hell not!!


----------



## Middle of Everything

Not in my [email protected] state. I mean the sex might happen. But legalizing the weed? We'll probably be last. Well maybe the deep south will be behind the Great Plains. Will be interesting to see.


----------



## Tilted 1

My daughter is need of what it can offer medically but because it's not legal it's completely banded, it is up to each state. Do l want to see the effects of it in real time not really but if this is how it has to come. Open arms---------------wide l say.... 

Look at the health care system, l was trying to keep my BC/BS as backup. Not a chance they wanted to raise it to 1900.00 a month a 800.00 price hike besides a new all time high in deductable l must meet before they pay anything. I dropped it and now can only afford to let my military VA be my sole comfort. So l jaded on why I would like it legal.


----------



## Personal

I haven't noticed plenty of frequent sex ever being in short supply.


----------



## ConanHub

Personal said:


> I haven't noticed plenty of frequent sex ever being in short supply.


Your a f'n short stud is why!>


----------



## ConanHub

I've definitely encountered some ladies that seem to turn into soaking wet sex maniacs after a hit or two.


----------



## ConanHub

Deejo said:


> Legalizing marijuana may lead to more sex


So.....

More sex and more babies. I'm good with that.:smile2:


----------



## Deejo

ConanHub said:


> So.....
> 
> More sex and more babies. I'm good with that.:smile2:


Not in this house. Shop's closed.

For babies, anyway.


----------



## Mrdubstar24

well I hope so but in uk maybe 50 before they put that in to play haha


----------



## notmyjamie

Marijuana has been legal in my state for a while. I have not noticed a big increase in the birth rate but that's just speaking anecdotally. What I have noticed is a large increase in the number of women who admit to smoking it regularly. 

Public Service Announcement: DCF will still get involved if you test positive during pregnancy even though it's legal. Also, you can't smoke it and breastfeed. We're having a big problem convincing young people of these issues. 

No patients have reported an increase in libido d/t marijuana. But I suppose they aren't likely to bring that up with me. Thankfully, I rarely have to hear about my patients' sex lives unless it's causing a problem.


----------



## ReformedHubby

ConanHub said:


> I've definitely encountered some ladies that seem to turn into soaking wet sex maniacs after a hit or two.


Sex is great without it...but honestly even better with it. At this point I don't think i could be with someone that didn't want to smoke together at least occasionally.


----------



## notmyjamie

ReformedHubby said:


> Sex is great without it...but honestly even better with it. At this point I don't think i could be with someone that didn't want to smoke together at least occasionally.


I've never smoked it so I admit I'm ignorant about it but I have to wonder is it the same as how drunk sex is great...but it's really only great for the drunk person??


----------



## ConanHub

notmyjamie said:


> I've never smoked it so I admit I'm ignorant about it but I have to wonder is it the same as how drunk sex is great...but it's really only great for the drunk person??


It can be good for the stoned and sober. It wasn't something I was interested in back when I was smoking it but some women got pretty seriously revved up...

One problem was a woman getting almost too wet, like at kind of weird levels but as long as there aren't health problems associated, it can be a lot of fun.:smile2:

It affects parts of the brain associated with eating and sex.


----------



## Andy1001

ConanHub said:


> It affects parts of the brain associated with eating and sex.


Are you saying there’s another part? :crazy:


----------



## ReformedHubby

notmyjamie said:


> I've never smoked it so I admit I'm ignorant about it but I have to wonder is it the same as how drunk sex is great...but it's really only great for the drunk person??


Well, I don't smoke it that much, but let me ask my friend DeformedHubby.....Ok, according to him he says its very different then drunk sex. Says he doesn't particularly enjoy drunk sex, but he loves sex when high, according to him it enhances everything. He also said, that former lovers were noticeably wetter and orgasmed easier when they were intimate after smoking pot. I hope that helps.


----------



## MJJEAN

notmyjamie said:


> I've never smoked it so I admit I'm ignorant about it but I have to wonder is it the same as how drunk sex is great...but it's really only great for the drunk person??


Not in my experience. Marijuana is a different kind of buzz. The sex I've had with high partners was historically better than with drunk partners. 



ConanHub said:


> It affects parts of the brain associated with eating and sex.


Not always. Most of the time when I smoke I'm not hungry. >


----------



## notmyjamie

Thanks for answering my question...as I said, I've never smoked it so I had no idea. Have to admit, now that it's legal here I'm curious what it feels like, but my asthma is so bad I can't imagine smoking anything, ever. It simply can't be worth a month of steroids.


----------



## ConanHub

MJJEAN said:


> Not in my experience. Marijuana is a different kind of buzz. The sex I've had with high partners was historically better than with drunk partners.
> 
> 
> 
> Not always. Most of the time when I smoke I'm not hungry. >


I always got hungry while the women got horny. Hmmmmmm....

Might be the origin of how I got good at oral......:grin2:


----------



## MJJEAN

ConanHub said:


> I always got hungry while the women got horny. Hmmmmmm....
> 
> Might be the origin of how I got good at oral......:grin2:


:rofl:

The trick, if you ever smoke again or are passing advice on the subject, is to eat _before_ you indulge.


----------



## MJJEAN

notmyjamie said:


> Thanks for answering my question...as I said, I've never smoked it so I had no idea. Have to admit, now that it's legal here I'm curious what it feels like, but my asthma is so bad I can't imagine smoking anything, ever. It simply can't be worth a month of steroids.


You could try edibles or vape it. If you go the vape route, make sure you only get legit dispensary/weed shop products as tainted black market products have been an issue. Our state actually pulled THC carts off the shelves until they could be checked and verified safe. You can also vape herb (also known as flower) instead of oil. Personally, I prefer smoking, vaping herb a close second place, and edibles come in last.


----------



## notmyjamie

MJJEAN said:


> You could try edibles or vape it. If you go the vape route, make sure you only get legit dispensary/weed shop products as tainted black market products have been an issue. Our state actually pulled THC carts off the shelves until they could be checked and verified safe. You can also vape herb (also known as flower) instead of oil. Personally, I prefer smoking, vaping herb a close second place, and edibles come in last.


There is a reputable store about 5 minutes from my house. Maybe someday I'll give it a try. It's just a curiosity. My boyfriend smokes it sometimes and based on my amazing inability to handle alcohol says he'd prefer I try it under very controlled circumstances...probably a good idea. LOL


----------



## MJJEAN

notmyjamie said:


> There is a reputable store about 5 minutes from my house. Maybe someday I'll give it a try. It's just a curiosity. My boyfriend smokes it sometimes and based on my amazing inability to handle alcohol says he'd prefer I try it under very controlled circumstances...probably a good idea. LOL


Good plan! I don't recommend trying any new drug without supervision, even one prescribed for illness, without someone there in case it goes south.


----------



## Marduk

MJJEAN said:


> Good plan! I don't recommend trying any new drug without supervision, even one prescribed for illness, without someone there in case it goes south.


I've heard there are also capsules you can take, sublingual oil drops, or even some kind of spray. Lots of options.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

It will definitely lead to more sex, and good sex too.

In my very early days probably 4 out of 5 sexcapades were under the influence. 

In college and the time after before M, sex partners were many, frequent, and herbal flavored.

And things were pretty cheap and abundant back then.


----------



## Slow Hand

notmyjamie said:


> Thanks for answering my question...as I said, I've never smoked it so I had no idea. Have to admit, now that it's legal here I'm curious what it feels like, but my asthma is so bad I can't imagine smoking anything, ever. It simply can't be worth a month of steroids.


Hmmm, from what I’ve heard and read, it actually brings relief when smoked. I have a few friends who smoke pot all the time and have asthma. It’s a natural bronchodilator.


----------



## Taxman

So, let me preface this with, I am a Canadian. My country legalized Cannabis for recreational use on October 17, 2018. We, for the last ten years, basically looked the other way. I used to go to illegal dispensaries, now I go to legal ones. I also use delivery services. I have been using Cannabis since I was 17. I am not a drinker by any means. I do like a single malt scotch or a single barrel bourbon now and again.

I believe that Cannabis enhances the act of lovemaking. There are strains, Indicas, which sensitize the body. The experience is heightened to a certain extent. (I have been advised over the years that more illicit substances are available--NO F'ING THANKS. Cannabis is a plant FFS.) For those suffering from muscular and joint pain, it is a freaking wonder. For those who have difficulty sleeping, helps immensely. A good friend and client for years is using it to control his Parkinsons disease. He got his hands to stop shaking, and his voice is back. I introduced him to Cannabis about a year or so ago, two old farts waltzed into a dispensary, I rolled him one at his place, and three tokes later, his Parkinsons symptoms were gone.


----------



## notmyjamie

Slow Hand said:


> Hmmm, from what I’ve heard and read, it actually brings relief when smoked. I have a few friends who smoke pot all the time and have asthma. It’s a natural bronchodilator.


That’s very interesting. I’ve heard smoking applewood is also good but I wouldn’t begin to know where to get that. I think I’ll stick with my inhaler 😄


----------



## Diana7

Must admit I am hoping its never legalised here in the UK. We have enough issues with drink without this being legal as well. Also its the cause of mental illness especially in teens and drug driving is so dangerous.


----------



## lifeistooshort

I don't see what it could do that some wine doesn't.

But maybe that's because I'm an extreme lightweight.....

Of course if I'm into my guy I don't need the wine, but it never makes things worse.


----------



## AandM

notmyjamie said:


> That’s very interesting. I’ve heard smoking applewood is also good but I wouldn’t begin to know where to get that. I think I’ll stick with my inhaler 😄


Applewood? I can see it with fish, shellfish, or mushrooms and vegetables, but it is too weak for other things.0


----------



## pastasauce79

notmyjamie said:


> Thanks for answering my question...as I said, I've never smoked it so I had no idea. Have to admit, now that it's legal here I'm curious what it feels like, but my asthma is so bad I can't imagine smoking anything, ever. It simply can't be worth a month of steroids.


You can try edibles or find someone who bakes brownies or other goodies.


----------



## Cynthia

pastasauce79 said:


> You can try edibles or find someone who bakes brownies or other goodies.


I live in a state where marijuana is legal. I have heard that edibles are not always a good start for people who have never tired marijuana, because they are so powerful compared to other methods. I have heard stories of people who overdose on edibles, because they don't realize how strong they are. There was a story about this on the news. Marijuana overdose won't kill you, but it doesn't sound like fun at all.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Cynthia said:


> I live in a state where marijuana is legal. I have heard that edibles are not always a good start for people who have never tired marijuana, because they are so powerful compared to other methods. I have heard stories of people who overdose on edibles, because they don't realize how strong they are. There was a story about this on the news. Marijuana overdose won't kill you, but it doesn't sound like fun at all.


This would scare me as well.

I would need to know the "alcohol equivalent" of edibles. Like eating this pot gummy is equalish to one beer etc. I dont want to eat something and find out I took the weed equivalent of a bottle of whisky.:surprise:


----------



## pastasauce79

Cynthia said:


> I live in a state where marijuana is legal. I have heard that edibles are not always a good start for people who have never tired marijuana, because they are so powerful compared to other methods. I have heard stories of people who overdose on edibles, because they don't realize how strong they are. There was a story about this on the news. Marijuana overdose won't kill you, but it doesn't sound like fun at all.


Oh yes! Absolutely! Read the labels and make sure you understand the label warnings.

The first time I tried a gummy bear I only ate 1/4 of a gummy, and I didn't feel much. The second time I ate 1/2 and it was hard to stay awake. I don't like gummies that much. I prefer smoking. 

I had a brownie once and I didn't feel anything. I should try them again.


----------



## Wolfman1968

Deejo said:


> Legalizing marijuana may lead to more sex



Will it also lead to more accusations of date rape? I.E., "I couldn't have consented, I was high."??


----------



## notmyjamie

Diana7 said:


> Must admit I am hoping its never legalised here in the UK. We have enough issues with drink without this being legal as well. Also its the cause of mental illness especially in teens and drug driving is so dangerous.


It doesn’t cause mental illness per se, but people with mental illness gravitate towards it to self medicate for anxiety and depression and then get hooked on it or as time goes on find they need something stronger so switch up to more hard core drugs. Every patient I have who admits to using it regularly also has a history of anxiety and depression. 

I still can’t believe it’s legal in my state. The store near me is always busy, or the parking lot is always full at least. A friend went in and they are very helpful at directing people towards what will help for certain ailments. If someone had told me in 2016 it would help with my back pain I would have tried it then. I’m curious but I’ll probably never try it to be honest.


----------



## Cynthia

Middle of Everything said:


> This would scare me as well.
> 
> I would need to know the "alcohol equivalent" of edibles. Like eating this pot gummy is equalish to one beer etc. I dont want to eat something and find out I took the weed equivalent of a bottle of whisky.:surprise:


It's like comparing apples to oranges. I know of people who smoke pot to help them focus and they actually work better under the influence. Marijuana and alcohol act on different parts of the brain and have entirely different effects. So you can't take the equivalent amount of pot to say a beer or any other alcohol. It's not at all the same thing.


----------



## notmyjamie

AandM said:


> Applewood? I can see it with fish, shellfish, or mushrooms and vegetables, but it is too weak for other things.0


Oops!! I meant Thorne apple.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Cynthia said:


> It's like comparing apples to oranges. I know of people who smoke pot to help them focus and they actually work better under the influence. Marijuana and alcohol act on different parts of the brain and have entirely different effects. So you can't take the equivalent amount of pot to say a beer or any other alcohol. It's not at all the same thing.


Yeah, I know the drugs affect you in different ways.

I was speaking in terms of how most people know how a beer or two or six will effect them. Whereas I have no idea of how certain edibles would affect me.


----------



## tech-novelist

notmyjamie said:


> Thanks for answering my question...as I said, I've never smoked it so I had no idea. Have to admit, now that it's legal here I'm curious what it feels like, but my asthma is so bad I can't imagine smoking anything, ever. It simply can't be worth a month of steroids.


I'm sure it isn't, but I wouldn't think that edibles would cause such problems.
Not a doctor, don't take medical advice from strangers, etc.


----------



## tech-novelist

Cynthia said:


> I live in a state where marijuana is legal. I have heard that edibles are not always a good start for people who have never tired marijuana, because they are so powerful compared to other methods. I have heard stories of people who overdose on edibles, because they don't realize how strong they are. There was a story about this on the news. Marijuana overdose won't kill you, but it doesn't sound like fun at all.


Getting overly stoned can absolutely be unpleasant. However, edibles are marked with their dosage, and the store clerks can suggest how much to try for a first time.


----------



## RandomDude

Dunno, pot isn't exactly a sex drug for me. It just seems to make each touch echo... echo... echo... felt weird, not exactly better. It does invigorate the imagination though, what pot is best for, for me, is electronic entertainment, pushes you to the fifth dimension - without the use of VR! Watching movies or playing games straight is a tad bland after you've experienced it.


----------



## heartsbeating

RandomDude said:


> Dunno, pot isn't exactly a sex drug for me.


Me either... I am more relaxed and horny without it! With pot, I'm just an idiot (more than usual!); not cool and relaxed, nor wanting sex and/or food. Unlike with a glass or two of wine. I have never experienced just sitting back all relaxed. The last time I smoked, really cemented that for me. It was a couple years ago with friends, another couple. Hubs and friends were pleasantly relaxed, looking as though they'd spent the entire day having massages; meanwhile, I could not stop laughing. Not just a few giggles, but straight up consistent uncontrollable laughter. We moved to hang out in the lounge, they were blissfully chilled, hubs looking like The Dude. I was still non-stop laughing. Friends were giggling about that, in a relaxed way. Afterwards, said they loved my reaction for their experience. But I've declined to partake since that night. I'm just sayin'... each time for me... some kind of goofy reaction. I couldn't imagine having sex laughing that much. Okay, now that I've written that, maybe that could be fun. If I don't think about how I can feel my teeth!


----------



## heartsbeating

ConanHub said:


> ... after a hit or two.


hmm every time I've partaken, it's kinda been a 'session'.

Is the sexy sex-pot sex occurring off a light buzz? 

Or is it more about how it affects someone individually?


----------



## ConanHub

heartsbeating said:


> hmm every time I've partaken, it's kinda been a 'session'.
> 
> Is the sexy sex-pot sex occurring off a light buzz?
> 
> Or is it more about how it affects someone individually?


The ladies I referenced were fairly good and high but it definitely varies.

I was never with My Mrs. C when she did it but she said she just got giggly and paranoid.

She might be too embarrassed to talk about what else though because the silly woman is still embarrassed around me about her past.:wink2:


----------



## Taxman

Congratulations Heartsbeating. I can almost with certainty tell you that you likely had a sativa strain. It has a similar effect on me. I am buzzy, happy and laugh at stupid ****. For sex and for pain relief, I use an indica strain. Different affectation: I can feel my body, and a lot is amplified. Of course I am very relaxed. I also have a chronic back problem stemming from a fairly horrific car crash back in 74. Was in a brace for a long time, and lost a year off school. Consequently, I constantly have tightness and a constant low grade ache in my sacro-iliac spine. My regular routine involves one or two inhalations. I am NOT stoned, but my pain is diminshed significantly. When it comes to sex, my wife and I indulge in some herbal enhancement once out of five times. It is much more sensual, feelings are amplified. My wife is multi-orgasmic without any enhancement. With 3-4 puffs of an indica strain, and the orgasms, according to her, are constant, and surprising. My wife has a shoulder issue, due to a fall about ten years ago, and when it is damp, she has a constant ache, oftimes losing the use of her arm. One to two hits, and she can move the arm, the shoulder does not even give her an ounce of pain. Like I say, this was withheld from the people, as billionaires like Hearst paid for campaigns that would cause world governments to classify this relatively harmless plant as a narcotic. (Hearst wanted to protect his interest in forestry-he owned the newspapers, the pulp and paper mills and the trees themselves. Cannabis or hemp can be easily turned into paper at a much lower per acre cost.)


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

I'd be surprised if there wasn't more sex if more folks smoked a little weed.


----------



## RandomDude

heartsbeating said:


> Me either... I am more relaxed and horny without it! With pot, I'm just an idiot (more than usual!); not cool and relaxed, nor wanting sex and/or food. Unlike with a glass or two of wine. I have never experienced just sitting back all relaxed. The last time I smoked, really cemented that for me. It was a couple years ago with friends, another couple. Hubs and friends were pleasantly relaxed, looking as though they'd spent the entire day having massages; meanwhile, I could not stop laughing. Not just a few giggles, but straight up consistent uncontrollable laughter. We moved to hang out in the lounge, they were blissfully chilled, hubs looking like The Dude. I was still non-stop laughing. Friends were giggling about that, in a relaxed way. Afterwards, said they loved my reaction for their experience. But I've declined to partake since that night. I'm just sayin'... each time for me... some kind of goofy reaction. I couldn't imagine having sex laughing that much. Okay, now that I've written that, maybe that could be fun. If I don't think about how I can feel my teeth!


Lol

You should try painting or writing on pot, I once had a sudden urge to put pen on paper once and I thought it was the greatest thing ever and I was going to get famous. After I sobered up and read it to myself I was like... W.T.F.!?

So yeah I agree, so not a sex drug lol


----------



## heartsbeating

RandomDude said:


> Lol
> 
> You should try painting or writing on pot, I once had a sudden urge to put pen on paper once and I thought it was the greatest thing ever and I was going to get famous. After I sobered up and read it to myself I was like... W.T.F.!?
> 
> So yeah I agree, so not a sex drug lol


Oh I've come up with the most genius business ideas, even had logistics worked out... to later also realize, Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?!


----------



## Faithful Wife

RandomDude said:


> heartsbeating said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me either... I am more relaxed and horny without it! With pot, I'm just an idiot (more than usual!); not cool and relaxed, nor wanting sex and/or food. Unlike with a glass or two of wine. I have never experienced just sitting back all relaxed. The last time I smoked, really cemented that for me. It was a couple years ago with friends, another couple. Hubs and friends were pleasantly relaxed, looking as though they'd spent the entire day having massages; meanwhile, I could not stop laughing. Not just a few giggles, but straight up consistent uncontrollable laughter. We moved to hang out in the lounge, they were blissfully chilled, hubs looking like The Dude. I was still non-stop laughing. Friends were giggling about that, in a relaxed way. Afterwards, said they loved my reaction for their experience. But I've declined to partake since that night. I'm just sayin'... each time for me... some kind of goofy reaction. I couldn't imagine having sex laughing that much. Okay, now that I've written that, maybe that could be fun. If I don't think about how I can feel my teeth!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> You should try painting or writing on pot, I once had a sudden urge to put pen on paper once and I thought it was the greatest thing ever and I was going to get famous. After I sobered up and read it to myself I was like... W.T.F.!?
> 
> So yeah I agree, so not a sex drug lol
Click to expand...

Everyone is different. Me on pot: my lover says oh dear god please do that every time.


----------



## heartsbeating

@Taxman - your shared experience sounds worthwhile. My brother introduced me to weed when I was around age 15. We shared a bucket bong, very classy. I had already tried hallucinogenics, which my bro was really surprised about, seeing as I hadn't even had weed yet. Anyway, so whether through a bong, spliff, joynt... each time garners a goofy reaction with me. Somewhere in the realm of 'we're all connected, man' ...to anxiety and paranoia (and I'm not typically someone that is anxious), laughter, and feeling my own teeth. Maybe it is the strain? Maybe it's just the way I react with it? I don't know. While the memories are amusing, I can't say I enjoy the moment.

As for edibles, back in the day when hubs and I just started dating, we attended a party. There was a bday cake with a cute little sign next to the candles, said 'Space Cake'. Next to the cake, was a note, 'Eat at your own risk.' There was banter about the cake, as the Joker had made it. Naively, I cannot believe this, but I thought naming it 'Space Cake' was just quirky/creative. And I thought the warning note was about the taste - maybe the Joker was like me, not great at cooking/baking? I didn't express this at the time, just sang along with Happy Birthday, and opted not to have any cake. In part because hubs and I planned to visit a late-night cafe afterwards and wanted to save my appetite. Hubs grabbed a plate and fork, enjoyed a slice of cake. By the time we got to the cafe, he was buzzed. By the time we got back to his place, off his trolley. Ohhh...SPACE CAKE!! *slapping forehead* Anyway, I have never had edibles.


----------



## heartsbeating

Faithful Wife said:


> Everyone is different. Me on pot: my lover says oh dear god please do that every time.


Lucky!


----------



## buratinos

Is that a bad thing? The main thing is that people are protected from conception and then everything will be fine. I like marijuana if it is of high quality and offered by a reliable company because once I came across a low-quality weed and it upset me because it had no effect on me. From now on, I buy weed from online dispensary and nowhere else because I trust this place and do not want to change the reliability and quality to lower grades. It seems to me that people also need to have this company in their contact list


----------



## C.C. says ...

I think it’s the actual _smoking_ of the marijuana that leads to more sex, not the legalization.  “Breakin the law, breakin the law!“ - Judas Priest


----------



## think positive

It amazes me that more people are not speaking about this given the increase in legalized states, decriminalization and medical uses. 

I have been able to get medical weed. I have always found it to be very condusive to sex. Especially since many of the new strains don't produce the kind of paranoia that used to be associated with weed. 

I have been in search of a thread or other forum that discusses the various strains etc and the enhancement to arousal and orgasm quality.


----------



## notmyjamie

Well, despite my belief earlier in the thread that I would never try it, I did end up trying it. I've learned two things...it does not get me high. It does help me overcome the effects that alcohol has on my ability to orgasm though...holy cow. It also works awesome on stomachaches and nausea. All told I've probably had about 5 hits since this thread was started as with the above exceptions it really does nothing for me.


----------



## KatherineHunter

That's cool! People will have more fun and you will meet less angry passers-by on the streets. I'm sure no one will be against it. In addition, marijuana helps people relax, which only helps to reduce overall stress. I buy myself a vape liquid that contains cbd and it helps me cope with stress very well. All I need to buy is Visit Website and it's absolutely legal! Isn't that cool? Sometimes I work 5 hours a day more than I should and after that, cbd is the only thing that helps. I would like to get back to the office as soon as possible, as working from home in our company is just at a terrible level.


----------



## LeahTaylor

To be honest, I don't really agree with your opinion. From what I know, marijuana makes you more calmed and relaxed. Personally, I use THC mints sometimes because I do not smoke. And every time I am high, I become very romantic and carrying. But maybe everyone feels different while they are under marijuana. And perhaps everyone is expressing their love differently. I've just shared my thoughts about this subject, guys, so please don't be hostile towards it.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

notmyjamie said:


> I've never smoked it so I admit I'm ignorant about it but I have to wonder is it the same as how drunk sex is great...but it's really only great for the drunk person??


It's much better than drunk. Much much better.

And yes, it leads to more sex, for longer sessions, and stress free lovin'.

Without a doubt, if I wasn't clear 😎😎😎.


----------

